# Problem bei suse Linux installation



## danielmueller (2. September 2004)

Ich habe mir im Handel Suse Linux professional gekauft weil ich dachte, dass damit wohl alles einfacher sei jedoch weit gefehlt. 
Also als ich das erste mal Linux installiert habe ging eigentlich alles bis auf die Tatsache, mit der Fritzcard nach einer Anleitung habe ich versuch eine DSL Verbindung herzustellen. Allerdings klappte das nicht. Als ich ein wenig später den pc neu gestartet habe ist Linux nicht mehr hochgefahren. 
Also gut dachte ich mir installieren wirs halt wieder neu. Jedoch ging das diesmal nicht mehr denn bei der Installation konnte keine Packetauswahl mehr ertstellt werden weil angeblich das Quellmedium beschädigt wäre. 
Darraufhin habe ich dann mit Windows->Partition Magig die gesamt Linux Partition formatiert. Mit dem Ergebniss, dass nun am Anfang immer noch grub geladen werden sollte aber natürlich nicht mehr vorhanden war. Also habe ich notgedrungen auch Windows wieder nachinstalliert nun  Windows wieder ganz normal allerdings kann ich Linux nicht mehr installieren ich bekomme immer noch die Fehlermeldung, das vom Quellmedium nicht gelesen werden kann. Woran kann denn sowas liegen? Wie kann ich jetzt Linux wieder installieren?


----------



## imweasel (3. September 2004)

Hi,

also wenn du eine Partition löscht bzw. neu formartierst, dann ist der MBR (MasterBootRecord) davon nicht betroffen, aber genau da liegt GRUB (der Bootloader), deswegen startete dieser nach der Formatierung an.

Eigentlich ist das Einrichten von DSL unter SuSE keine Hexerei und geht (meist) ohne Probleme.

Hast du von CDs oder von DVD installiert? 
Kannst du die CDs/DVD an einem anderen Rechner testen (nur um sicher zu gehen das sie i.o. sind)
Hast du bei der Angabe des Quellmediums auch das richtige Laufwerk stehen (CD/DVD)?


----------



## danielmueller (3. September 2004)

Okay und wie greife ich nun auf diesen Master boot record zu?  (momentan wieder unter Windows)

Naja das einrichten von DSL vielleicht nicht aber von eine Fritzcard DSL schon.

Da ich nur einen 32 bit Prozzi habe musste ich die CD's als instalationsmedium nehmen. Ich habe es jedoch schon an einem anderen Rechner getestet und alles funzte problemlos.


----------



## JohannesR (3. September 2004)

```
# fdisk /mbr
```
 schreibt den MBR neu.


----------

